# Just Married! - A couple of wedding photos!



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

I got married on Saturday and we got some FANTASTIC photos...it was a truly wonderful day!

Had to get the Bimmer in there too!


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

Damn dude, she looks NICE!! :thumbup: 

You wife is pretty hot too!  

Congrats!


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Congrats!

Did you buy her a watch for a wedding gift? :dunno: 

:bigpimp: 


.


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did you buy her a watch for a wedding gift? :dunno:
> 
> ...


How's you guess? :rofl: :rofl:

She was wearing it on our wedding - a ladies two tone Datejust. :thumbup:


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

congrats!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

congrats man


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Best wishes.


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats dood, hope y'all stay together forever


----------



## rudejamaican (Dec 17, 2005)

CONGRATS, :thumbup: 

so are you gonna add an addition to the family  I know your wife cant wait to have a little 3 series of her own :rofl: .


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Congratulations!

Now that you're married, don't EVER let her sit on the car again!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

John - One more thing, here's a good recipe to share with your new bride that Mrs. Wingspan and I have used for the last 25 years.

"A GOOD WEDDING CAKE

4 lb of love
1 lb butter of youth
1/2 lb of good looks
1 lb sweet temper
1 lb blindness of faults
1 lb of self forgetfulness
1 lb pounded wit
1 lb of good humour
2 tablespoons of sweet argument
1 pint of rippling laughter
1 wine glass of common sense
1 oz of modesty

Put the love, good looks and sweet temper into a well furnished house. Beat the butter of youth to a cream, and mix well together with the blindness of faults. Stir the pounded wit and good humour into the sweet argument, then add the rippling laughter and common sense. Work the whole together until everything is well mixed, and bake gently forever.

Designed by Noreen Littleton, Member of the Guild of Glouscestershire Craftemen, England"


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Congrats, hope you two have happy lives together!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Congratulations! 

She's beautiful and your suit is smokin', bro... best wishes!


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

wingspan said:


> John - One more thing, here's a good recipe to share with your new bride that Mrs. Wingspan and I have used for the last 25 years.
> 
> "A GOOD WEDDING CAKE
> 
> ...


I love it! Thanks for passing this along! :thumbup:


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words and well wishes everyone!


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

hockeynut said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Now that you're married, don't EVER let her sit on the car again!


L L


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats!!

You look very happy!


----------



## darchera (Sep 14, 2005)

*Congatulations*

Congratulations! I hope you and your new wife enjoy many years of happiness and great BMW motoring together!


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

rudejamaican said:


> CONGRATS, :thumbup:
> 
> so are you gonna add an addition to the family  I know your wife cant wait to have a little 3 series of her own :rofl: .


:rofl: She says she wants a red one...:rofl:


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

AsianImage said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> You look very happy!


Indeed we are - THANKS!


----------



## BavarianMX (Jul 15, 2005)

congrats on the weddinng lol you have lots of balls ( and i mean to get married lol)...

take care


----------



## E2R41L (Sep 29, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

BavarianMX said:


> congrats on the weddinng lol you have lots of balls ( and i mean to get married lol)...
> 
> take care


naaawwww...just a lot of faith in God. :thumbup:


----------



## BavarianMX (Jul 15, 2005)

no doubt man hopefully one day i will get married .. lol take care and the very best


----------

